# Tint gallery



## jhockey81 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm getting ready to tint my cruze so naturally I turned to here for opinions and ideas as far as darkness and tint brand but I've noticed our tint discussions are few and far between and it's also kind of hard to localize all of the current tint pictures. 

My idea is to use this thread to post pictures of your tinted cruze and just leave as many details as you know about the tint i.e. darkness, brand, type and your satisfaction just for other members to view and get inspired from all in one localized post. 

Let's see what ya got

JS


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Excellent idea


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

You beat me to it, let's see them. I haven't gotten tint yet, so interested in seeing the differences. 

Inside to outside pics would be great too.


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok so I'll be the first to post... Got 17% all around... The brand is Solargard and the series is Charcoal 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## matt45 (Jul 27, 2012)

got mine tinted with SunTeck it's computer cut looks great


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

55 in the front and 20 in the back (wanted to keep it legal). 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm tinted 20% around. Glad I went with it, rather than 35% (legal) I've had it for 6 months and had no problems.


----------



## mike1coolguy88 (Apr 7, 2012)

this is my tint 2012 cruze black leather interior
%35 winshield %20 on all other windows
u can see body figures in the sunlight
at night u cannot see anyone in the car


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

^^^ I'm gonna follow this guy around. I get a laugh out of most of the *hit he posts. 35% on the windshield? Smh

Anyway, I did 15 rears and 35 front. Formula One Pinnacle. Entire windshield is done in AirBlue 80. The AirBlue 80 has like 43% heat rejection. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

20% looks the best IMO. It's dark enough to see, light enough to see in from cops point of view. It is just on the verge of attracting attention, but since it looks so nice you probably won't get bothered for it most places. GET THE EYEBROW!!!!! The eyebrow is fantastic. Just make sure they dont give you that swoopy bullshit. Anyway, here is mine. 30% all around + eyebrow strip. I wanted darker, but NY cops are dicks.












'








LOL, guys that windshield **** is so illegal up here. Won't pass inspection...


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

Katee228 said:


> I'm tinted 20% around. Glad I went with it, rather than 35% (legal) I've had it for 6 months and had no problems.
> View attachment 6671


Those look nice!! Where did you get the tints done? How much were they? I'm still looking for a shop to go to in the Chicagoland area.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

20% all around looks the cleanest but it doesn't fly here. Got pulled over for tint before. Just got a fix it ticket which I never did anything with.

For those anyone that has 35% in front and 20% on the rest, can you post some daytime side picks please? Maybe some rear quarter pics too.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I have 35 in the front and 15 in the back Mick. I'll post side pics when I get a chance. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's mine...
35% tint all around, 5% on windshield. All high (85% IR rejection). Also had headlamps tinted to match the 35% on the windows.




























If these links work, you can see Bruce out at DeDona tinting out my back windshield and headlamp lenses:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEUXTgpxAVE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mw7D-r9mxa0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I think you meant 95 on the windshield...

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

15% all around except windshield 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Just 35% here and hassle free.


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

i just have one question...has anyone done there own tinting like bought some and put it on your self because im thinking about doing but thinking it might be either to difficult all around or maybe just the back windshield is gonna be a pain?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

If you decide to do it yourself, check out tintzoom.com. They have llumar machine cut very cheap. The hardest part to tinting is shaping the rear with a heat gun. If you keep the heat gun on the film too long, it will shrivel like burnt plastic. Then it's ruined. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

This was posted on Sunday. Mighty Car Mods - How to Tint Your Car - YouTube


----------



## mike1coolguy88 (Apr 7, 2012)

i did tint for 2 years can you do it your self yes but you must shrink it to fit the windows so you have no fingers or verticle bubles its a process that looks easy but it is not u need a heat gun or propane torch ive see windows broken from to much heat and melted tint but you order your tint online u mess up one piece it would have just been cheaper to get it done here in northwest indiana u can get a car done for $140 with sunstrip or $200 with full winshield and to the guy who is in the chicago land area if you wanna drive out here u can save 100-200 dont they cahrge $250 and up in the city


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

^^^









Also, 

35% on both sides and rear...in the bright sun. Definitely helps in the summer on a black on black car. I personally think it looks nicer than having one tint on the front windows and a different tint on the back.



















If you tint your windshield here in VA, you're asking for a ticket.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Just keep in mind, if you do a combination like 35 / 35 to be "legal" (Maryland law, for example) if you pass a dick cop with a tint meter you will *still* FAIL the "test" due to factory tint (70-90% VLT). You may as well just pick which one you want, because you will always be "illegal" unless you want to waste money on 50%.

I'm the only knucklehead with the eyebrow? ^_^


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

iCruze1.8 said:


> Those look nice!! Where did you get the tints done? How much were they? I'm still looking for a shop to go to in the Chicagoland area.


I got it done while I was still living Clarksville, Tennessee for $170. Since I moved to Chicago, I haven't been pulled over (yet). During the day there's enough light so it doesn't draw attention since I didn't tint my windshield.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone have pictures of a Cruze with 50% tint that is all the darker I can go in Minnesota. Also what about colors of tint? The car is grey and so are the wheels.


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Here ya go, jhockey... Hopefully these are better. 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not sure what mine is, I think 35 or 40. I could've done it myself, but I'm too lazy and the local body/glass guy does it very reasonably, and does good work.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> I have 35 in the front and 15 in the back Mick. I'll post side pics when I get a chance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app



Cool thanks man.




gman19 said:


> Here's mine...
> 35% tint all around, 5% on windshield. All high (85% IR rejection). Also had headlamps tinted to match the 35% on the windows.
> 
> 
> ...


Love how the headlights look, what did it do to the light output?



boats4life said:


> I think you meant 95 on the windshield...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


Ace Ventura style



ErikBEggs said:


> Just keep in mind, if you do a combination like 35 / 35 to be "legal" (Maryland law, for example) if you pass a dick cop with a tint meter you will *still* FAIL the "test" due to factory tint (70-90% VLT). You may as well just pick which one you want, because you will always be "illegal" unless you want to waste money on 50%.
> 
> I'm the only knucklehead with the eyebrow? ^_^


Come again on the eyebrow? You mean top of windshield?



Katee228 said:


> I got it done while I was still living Clarksville, Tennessee for $170. Since I moved to Chicago, I haven't been pulled over (yet). During the day there's enough light so it doesn't draw attention since I didn't tint my windshield.


Knock on wood, but then again i'm sure you won't get ticketed. My friends get out of tickets regularly.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Mick said:


> Come again on the eyebrow? You mean top of windshield?


Yes, that little strip. If it is done right, it looks very nice and helps alot with sun glare in the early evening.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nope me too.







13-1/2" front strip @20%
35% front doors
20% rear doors
20% back glass
(Did it myself) 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## ccb40 (Aug 9, 2012)

what does the tinting usually cost -ballpark?


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

I paid $125 to have mine done.


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

I got raped ... $200 here. Lifetime warranty though


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

50% windshield
20% driver / passenger front
5% on back and rear driver/passenger 

Car is no longer mine, thought pics would help for tint ideas.

I have a prescription due to migraines.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I paid $625, and that was $75 off. I have the ceramic formula one pinnacle and the air-blue 80 on the windshield. Regular tint was about $225 no windshield. And before anyone busts my balls about the price. It was 106 degrees out today. Got in the car after it sitting in the sun for 5 hours, it was 112 in the car. 

With the Formula One Pinnacle, even with the A/C on setting 2, its an igloo within 5 minutes. The thermal rejection on the ceramic tint is insane. Even with the sun beating on the window you can't feel the heat at all on you inside the car. Dark tint just doesn't cut it for me. I need it to be heat resistant. And most people won't pay the money. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Aww was ready to bust balls. But my dash shows 125 and it takes like 30 minutes for igloo.


----------



## jhockey81 (Jun 7, 2011)

Finally got mine done, this is a llumar film done by shades of gray in PA. They did a great job. 20% on the back windows and rear windshield, 40 on the fronts. cost me $180


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

5% on all windows behind the driver. Unsure of brand, was sent off
by the dealer for tinting.


----------



## jhockey81 (Jun 7, 2011)

I think its crazy tinting the windshield, I don't know how you guys do it! I can barely see out my back window in the dark!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

jhockey81 said:


> I think its crazy tinting the windshield, I don't know how you guys do it! I can barely see out my back window in the dark!


 Not to mention it is highly illegal. It won't pass inspection.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Llumar
-High performance series
-Charcoal 15% all around (50% heat rejection, 83% glare reduction, 99% UV rejection)



you can't see it, but I had that and a 3M invisible bra put on at the same time.

cost $400 for everything. lifetime warranty.


----------



## travisc1987 (Apr 17, 2012)

2012 lt , 5% all around, and No strip on the windshield, and I paid $200 in Cincinnati. I didn't see any 5% cars in the thread, so here is mine.


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

johnson tint/ 15% all around with 15% window strip / i love it





































can somewhat see my strip here


----------



## speedy862004 (Dec 13, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> Just 35% here and hassle free.


I've been looking for a silver with 35% so I'd know what mine will look like soon. That's a pretty sexy car.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone have 50% on their car? My state only allows 50% front & 35% rear, I don't want it to look funny with mismatch tint. 


Any thoughts?


----------



## Shocker (Mar 17, 2013)

Katee228 said:


> I'm tinted 20% around. Glad I went with it, rather than 35% (legal) I've had it for 6 months and had no problems.
> View attachment 6671


Doing the same thing next sunday.


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> 20% looks the best IMO. It's dark enough to see, light enough to see in from cops point of view. It is just on the verge of attracting attention, but since it looks so nice you probably won't get bothered for it most places. GET THE EYEBROW!!!!! The eyebrow is fantastic. Just make sure they dont give you that swoopy bullshit. Anyway, here is mine. 30% all around + eyebrow strip. I wanted darker, but NY cops are dicks.
> View attachment 6678
> View attachment 6679
> '
> ...



Erik: Have you had any issues with the police in WNY? I have been wanting to do something on the lighter side to my Cruze since I bought it. I really don't want to be hassled/fined though.

Even beyond the cosmetics, the couple of warm-ish (60*) days we've had I noticed the leather is a bit on the warm side, a little protection from that would be nice.


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

agreendc said:


> Erik: Have you had any issues with the police in WNY? I have been wanting to do something on the lighter side to my Cruze since I bought it. I really don't want to be hassled/fined though.
> 
> Even beyond the cosmetics, the couple of warm-ish (60*) days we've had I noticed the leather is a bit on the warm side, a little protection from that would be nice.


I was just looking around here and found another thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...-forum/9637-i-finally-got-busted-my-tint.html

I think that answers my question, still might go for 40% or something anyhow though.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Shocker said:


> Doing the same thing next sunday.


I wanna get 20%. Had any trouble or pictures for me?


----------



## CruzeFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

anyone use Ceramic Tinting Film.....or 3M Crystalline??? kinda want to see what they look like....and for your tints does it really interfere with your radio/gps as much as some people claim? jw


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> View attachment 6678
> View attachment 6679
> '
> View attachment 6680
> ...


Lol at windshield as well... looks totally sick but would get crucified for it up here. Canada isn't a welcoming country for car mods. Policey mans are less than lenient. These pics taken at a Cruze meet or something though? A line of Cruzes in a row like that? hmmmm....


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Epickphale said:


> Lol at windshield as well... looks totally sick but would get crucified for it up here. Canada isn't a welcoming country for car mods. Policey mans are less than lenient. These pics taken at a Cruze meet or something though? A line of Cruzes in a row like that? hmmmm....


LOL!!! That must mean BC because all the murdered out cars on Buffalo streets come from Ontario. Our NY cops give us **** for ANYTHING and leave them alone


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

agreendc said:


> Erik: Have you had any issues with the police in WNY? I have been wanting to do something on the lighter side to my Cruze since I bought it. I really don't want to be hassled/fined though.
> 
> Even beyond the cosmetics, the couple of warm-ish (60*) days we've had I noticed the leather is a bit on the warm side, a little protection from that would be nice.


Protection from the heat is nice, but Western New York cops will make you pay for that luxury .

I've received 3 tint tickets in 6 months (cop wrote me one time for front AND rear, that m*****f****r) and I only have 30%. My buddy has limo and he got 6 last year.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

New tint today (overcast weather) 5% on the rear window, 18% on all side windows, 5% AS1 strip on front. The pollen was bad so it got a quick was but some water can still be seen


----------



## dtour (Jan 20, 2014)

gman19 said:


> Here's mine...
> 35% tint all around, 5% on windshield. All high (85% IR rejection). Also had headlamps tinted to match the 35% on the windows.
> 
> 
> ...


Dang man, that looks hot! It made up my mind on what % I'm going to get.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

5% on the windshield? Is that full coverage or just the 4-5" strip at the top.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

I have 20% in the front and 5% in the back. I can post pictures soon as it is pitch black right now lol


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

35% all around with tan interior I think its a perfect mix of being able to see and not attracting negative attention. Sometimes I wish I got 20 but overall super happy

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

This is mine. 35% up front and 20% in the rear 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Mine are 5% on the rears, 20% on the front sides and 35% on the windshield


----------



## mixxinitup (Mar 28, 2015)

So I just bought my first Cruze, and I got the windows tinted. Since I was all over this thread before I got the windows tinted I feel like I should contribute.
So i've attached the before and after pictures.

It's: 15% front two windows, and 5% in the rear.
Formula One Pinnacle

Really happy with the way it came out, hope this helps someone else looking to get some tint done. [:


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

20% in the front 5% in the rear I like it. 
Its not legal but looks great imo


----------

